# Football Anyone!!



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

This is the other member of the "GOODTIMN GANG" Big "JAKE" he is a true blue yellow lab, all 120 lbs. of him!!!!!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

"WOW!" Good lookin' fella. Boy, if I were a girl dog......


----------



## RiMan (Jan 8, 2006)

dude that is cool man 
Riley


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

GReat Photo. Good looking fella,but that football has seen better days. 
BTW If I haven't said it, Welcome to the family. We look forward to seeing more photo's.
Shane


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

sorry having problems getting the big pics posted


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

Thanks, this is Big "Jake" getting set up for the football and soccer ball kick!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

that is a big dog. I think the only i can think of that i ever saw that was that big belongs to one of the vet techs at my vet's. He is also a doner dog and his blood was used for tranfusions for Hunter. He is a yellow lab, but is actually a little reddish and Raven named him Red.


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

What a beautiful little(big..really) man!!! :wavey:


----------

